# in quadruplice o sestuplice fila di auto.



## zipp404

Cerco pareri. Come parafrasereste _'in quadruplice o sestuplice fila'_ in questo contesto _?_

Lui era al volante. Mezzogiorno non è l'ora per attraversare Milano in auto. Come su una giostra lenta per bambini fecero il semigiro di piazzale 24 Maggio *in quadruplice o sestuplice fila di auto*. 

Ecco il mio tentativo ma non ne sono certo_:_

...fecero il semigiro *in quadruplice o sestuplice* *allineamento orizzontale di auto*.
...fecero il semigiro *in un **allineamento orizzontale di quattro o sei auto.*
...fecero il semigiro *in un rango di quattro o sei auto.*
...fecero il semigiro *insieme a quattro o sei auto accanto*.
_Grazie!_


----------



## macforever

Si puo' anche parlare, semplicemente, di auto parcheggiate in quarta e sesta fila.


----------



## infinite sadness

zipp404 said:


> Cerco pareri. Come parafrasereste _'in quadruplice o sestuplice fila'_ in questo contesto _?_
> 
> Lui era al volante. Mezzogiorno non è l'ora per attraversare Milano in auto. Come su una giostra lenta per bambini fecero il semigiro di piazzale 24 Maggio *in quadruplice o sestuplice fila di auto*.
> 
> Ecco il mio tentativo ma non ne sono certo_:_
> 
> ...fecero il semigiro *in quadruplice o sestuplice* *allineamento orizzontale di auto*.
> ...fecero il semigiro *in un **allineamento orizzontale di quattro o sei auto.*
> ...fecero il semigiro *in un rango di quattro o sei auto.*
> ...fecero il semigiro *insieme a quattro o sei auto accanto*.
> _Grazie!_


Non mi piace nessuna delle quattro.
Io direi: in file di quattro o di sei auto.


----------



## zipp404

Grazie.  

A mezzogiorno la circolazione era lentissima per via di tante automobili, perciò le auto facevano il semigiro del piazzale *in quadruplice o sestuplice fila di auto*, cioè in un 'allineamento orizzontale' di quattro o sei auto.

'_Fila_' è un termine ambiguo. Una fila può essere [*a*] una serie di persone o cose allineate una accanto all'altra o [*b*] una serie di persone o cose una dietro l'altra. Ovviamente nel contesto s'intende il primo significato, ma come parafrasarlo _evitando_ questa ambiguità_?_


----------



## Necsus

'Affiancate a 4/6 a 4/6' ti sembra meno ambiguo?


----------



## zipp404

Grazie. A dire il vero, non ho nessun criterio per giudicare. 'affiancare/affiancarsi' sono anche nuove parole per me. Intituivamente mi piace _'in file di quattro o di sei auto'_. All'inizio _in quadruplice o sestuplice fila di auto _mi pareva ambigua perché era la prima volta che l'incontrava, ma a forza di rileggerla me ne sono già abituato e mi è chiarissimo.


----------



## macforever

Le auto in quarta o sesta fila mi sembra che non creino nessuna ambiguita'. Tutti capiscono.
Creano solo caos nel traffico cittadino.


----------



## laurentius87

Scusate, ma il testo dice che _*loro percorrono piazzale 24 maggio in quadruplice o sestuplice fila di auto*_, non credo che si riferisca alle auto parcheggiate l'una di fianco all'altra.


----------



## marco.cur

Anch'io avevo pensato a una sfilata di auto in fila per quattro o per sei, ma rileggendo meglio (il tema è il traffico a Milano), credo che si riferisca alle auto parcheggiate in terza, quarta o quinta fila, e l'auto del protagonista percorre la strada occupando la quarta, la quinta o la sesta fila.


----------



## Necsus

laurentius87 said:


> Scusate, ma il testo dice che _*loro percorrono piazzale 24 maggio in quadruplice o sestuplice fila di auto*_, non credo che si riferisca alle auto parcheggiate l'una di fianco all'altra.


Be', no. Come potrebbero muoversi per fare il semigiro, altrimenti? Nelle giostre, i cavalli, o altro, sono affiancati e si muovono tutti insieme... 

Oops...marco...


----------



## infinite sadness

Non conoscendo la larghezza della strada, io avevo pensato a una strada a quattro corsie, nella quale c'è spazio anche per sei macchine circolanti. Quindi, 4 o 6 file di macchine in movimento.


----------



## laurentius87

marco.cur said:


> Anch'io avevo pensato a una sfilata di auto in fila per quattro o per sei, ma rileggendo meglio (il tema è il traffico a Milano), credo che si riferisca alle auto parcheggiate in terza, quarta o quinta fila, e l'auto del protagonista percorre la strada occupando la quarta, la quinta o la sesta fila.



Ah, quindi la quadruplice o sestuplice sarebbe quella successiva (cioè l'auto guidata dal personaggio) rispetto alle auto già parcheggiate. Ora mi sembra chiaro.

Esempio: *X* auto parcheggiata regolarmente, *X* auto parcheggiate in seconda/terza/... fila, *X* auto del personaggio

*XXXX* quadruplice fila
*XXXXXX* sestuplice fila


----------



## zipp404

Ecco un'immagine di piazzale 24 maggio a Milano. Il semigiro si fa *intorno* al monumento. A giudicare dall'immagine non pare che il parcheggio sia possibile sul piazzale di per sé. L'auto del protagonista fa il semigiro del piazzale *in quadruplice o sestuplice fila di auto*. Nella _fila _le auto non percorrono il semicircolo del piazzale una dietro l'altra, ma ognuna allineata accanto all'altra/alle altre.

La mia domanda mirava a risolvere l'ambiguità che mi è venuta in mente per via del duplice senso della parola: una fila può essere 
[*a*] una serie di persone o cose allineate una accanto all'altra o 
[*b*] una serie di persone o cose una dietro l'altra. Ovviamente nel contesto s'intende il primo significato, ma come parafrasarlo _evitando_ questa ambiguità_?_ 

Dalla tersa riposta di Necsus non ho ben capito come usare il verbo _affiancare_ per esprimere il senso in questione. Si può parafrasare dicendo che le auto fanno il semigiro del piazzale _*affiancate a quattro o sei* ?_

Ecco l'immagine del piazzale 24 maggio: http://www.backpackers.com.tw/forum/gallery/images/62274/1_P1000166_Piazza_XXIV_Maggio__5%E6%9C%8824%E6%97%A5%E5%BB%A3%E5%A0%B4_-2.jpg


----------



## marco.cur

... disposte su quattro o sei file


----------



## zipp404

Grazie. Per la pura curiosità d'imparare, e se si usa il verbo _affiancare, _come lo formulereste?


----------



## laurentius87

zipp404 said:


> Grazie.  Per la pura curiosità d'imparare, e se si usa il verbo _affiancare, _come lo formuleresti?



_Affiancate a quattro e a quattro _o _affiancate in/a file di quattro_, direi.


----------



## zipp404

Grazie.  Me ne vado al forum italino-inglese a aiutare qualcuno


----------



## Necsus

zipp404 said:


> Dalla ter*z*a riposta di Necsus non ho ben capito come usare il verbo _affiancare_ per esprimere il senso in questione. Si può parafrasare dicendo che le auto fanno il semigiro del piazzale _*affiancate a quattro o sei* ?_


Scusa, Zipp, avevo usato i numeri per abbreviare:
affiancate a quattro a quattro / affiancate a sei a sei (non ci sono 'e' in mezzo...).


----------



## zipp404

Grazie, Necsus.


----------

